# Server Not showing up in My Network Places



## surfnschultz (Nov 17, 2003)

We have a server X it is running server 2003 and we have another server Y that does not show up on the network places. Is there a limit to the number of computer that show up or what I am not able to map a drive from the other server. I am trying to convert data into a SQL DB Applications, but I cannot find my way via the network back to the server. Any clues there are several of our server not showing up now......  

HELP I want to get this done....


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm going to move you to Networking where you may get more advanced advice.

If you know the address of the server, you can try manually adding it in Network Places. The target address should be preceeded by two backward slashes:

\\


----------



## surfnschultz (Nov 17, 2003)

yeah I tried two slashes and typed the entire proper path and it came back saying it could not find the network path....... weird there is a doc folder off the server that is showing up but not the share I need.


----------



## unbidden (Jun 10, 2005)

Be sure the firewall is not blocking.

Windows glitch: 

A trick that works on XP sometimes - use the START - Search - Computers or people - A computer on the network - type the name of the given computer/server. Once it is found you will now see it on the network.


----------



## surfnschultz (Nov 17, 2003)

no fireall for sure, but I'll double check. I'll also go to the satart search and see it if it helps. Thanks unbidden


----------



## surfnschultz (Nov 17, 2003)

it worked yippeeee Thank You Rollin Rog for moving the thread, and super duper thanks to unbidden. I love this forumn. I suggested answered to 6 other problems while I waited. it is a good palce to be able to come and find help from pros like myself.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Great, I could have used that advice myself when trying to get my Vista system found. I just added it manually after much ado.

You can mark the thread "Solved" using the "Thread Tools" menu -- just to put a final "cap" on it


----------



## unbidden (Jun 10, 2005)

Glad to hear that worked as I've run into that problem several times before; In fact I set up a network at a friends house yesterday and he had the same problem.


----------

